# Excision internal hemorrhoids



## Joyce Burchett (Jul 31, 2008)

Need help with Hemorrhoidectomy. The physician is excising internal hemorrhoids in 2 quadrants. Would CPT 46255 be appropriate code? I have read somewhere that if they are internal only to use 46934, however this is for destruction & in the CPT book under these codes it says to see 46250-45262 for excision of hemorrhoids.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

